# ERROR: only 11 Piguins on screen on 24proc machine???

## Januszzz

Somebody should have submit the bug: there are only eleven cute Pinguins on screen on my new Dell Power machine with 24 cores. 

The system actually uses all of 24 cores, but I cannot show exactly twenty-four-penguins to my fellows  :Smile: 

Any temporary solutions for this?? Any ideas?? Thanks!

Janusz.

----------

## bunder

Moved from Gentoo Chat to Kernel & Hardware.

holy crap, that must be some machine...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gm7uac

I know its a silly question but are you running a pre-compiled kernel or a gentoo kernel you compiled yourself ?

whats your .config flag set to for CPU cores.

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4

----------

## notHerbert

I'd like to know the output of 

```
time emerge -e world
```

----------

## Januszzz

heey, the machine is cool, but Gentoo crashed badly 2 times until now.

First time: it was going really slow (like 2 xeons) and after kernel remounted disk ro, Reiser reported to ma a crash,  and the system refused to tell me more  :Wink:  I rsynced after reboot on spare ext3 partition, remounted, rebooted at all goes fine. 

Second time: I changed chost flags to reflect that I have nocona. Wow, it was dying on 90% of packages, but I've menaged to recompile toolchain, rebooted and compiled the rest.

I cannot say how much time emerge -e world takes (I've compiled much crap, this is testing machine only) and even emerge -e system (as it fails on sandbox). I would have to go back with default cflags to compile it clean (I will eventually go with that, if I have some time).

Kernel is openvz sources compiled with genkernel (I failed to boot 2 times, the machine boots 10 minutes, I didn't want to risk yet another loss of time).

Anyway, what about penguins??  :Wink: 

Janusz

----------

## Januszzz

I had also such strange bug, which is gone if I press two magic keys after it occurs: upper arrow and enter.... Anyway: I changed the kernel to gentoo-sources, did some cleaning and did time emerge -e world. Fast, but not so impressive as it should be (I would be satisfied if linear acceleration would be achieved). It appears that while multicore sets are cool, still configure scripts are done on single core so there is no real overall speed boost. Compilation process itself goes just extremely fast (I did set -j24). EDIT: btw, this machine has 64G of RAM. I didn't manage to use more than ~12GB.

Here you are, notHerbert:

```

time emerge -e world

(140 packages merged.)

real    99m35.779s

user    93m54.010s

sys     77m3.990s

```

c flags:

```

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

now I'm trying this: time emerge gnome kde nxserver-freenx.

(Still not enough penguins out there  :Wink: 

----------

## zxy

@Januszzz

if you have a few minutes time, could you install openoffice from src and give us the measurements. It should be done in a coffee break on so many cores  :Smile: 

I'm just courious....

----------

## szczerb

BTW could you post a pic of that great 24-core-toy that you have so we can stare at it for a while  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tgR10

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> BTW could you post a pic of that great 24-core-toy that you have so we can stare at it for a while :D

 

yeah give us a pice of haven ;D

----------

## zietbukuel

Damn! this must be a real beast!! We want some pics, please  :Smile: 

----------

## Januszzz

@zxy:

sorry, machine is packed and ready to send back to Dell  :Smile:  anyway, parts of openoffice compiles on only one core so it wouldn't be minutes even on this machine.

Pictures? fair enough, but I have to set up some site for them.

----------

## zietbukuel

 *Quote:*   

> Pictures? fair enough, but I have to set up some site for them.

 

Imageshack or some other free image hosting service, please  :Smile: 

----------

